

Bonzi-Buddy Reborn as a Terminal Program - grahamsc
https://github.com/grahamc/bonzi-buddy

======
fratis
If it doesn't steal my credit card information, I'm not interested.

What can I say? I'm a traditionalist.

~~~
grahamsc
I'm accepting PRs. Currently in the works is a patch to install a keylogger
and override your $PROMPT to randomly display bonzi buddy.

